# FINALLY finished my Mallet!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It took me over a year. I can't even FIND the original thread.... but then, I spent most of the last 3 months looking for missing everything else, too...











And it even comes complete with a bedtime story!
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/mallet.htm


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice model and great "back" story! 

Truly enjoyable! 

Chas


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job but more pics! More pics!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's gorgeous! How does it pull and do you have any photos of it in action?


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet! It looks great and you now have a one-of-a-kind.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

How does it pull? About the same as an LGB 2017 with power tender (same motors and gearing, just heavier). I added another pound of lead during final assembly, but the front brick is still somewhat slippery because the front of it has to be able to move freely in 2 dimensions (side to side and up & down).... I'm thinking some sort of fairly light compression spring above the lead driver might be a partial answer, but haven't decided on the best way to mount it.

Weathering is done and both railroad dog and fireman are now in their proper places, so we should get some more pix of it out on the AV later today, unless it decides to rain.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mik, 
What if your pivot pin extended up inside the boiler and you balanced weight on top of it. Like a flywheel on end. That could also be a place for your spring... as we said many moons ago; Outta sight dude! 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, more pix. It was nasty hot 'n sticky, so I didn't feel like carrying a whole lot out, so you'll have to settle for a caboose hop.






















































I do need to get a bit more weight on the pony truck, since it tends to float a bit - and perhaps oval the mounting hole to allow it to twist as well. I can't put any more weight in the boiler, it's full. The thing weighs about 7 pounds


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

What a fantastic job, you should be very proud with a job very well done. Impressive!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it! _That_ is an engine with character!!


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mik, 

Nicely executed Mallet! I did'nt follow the original thread please share with us what was used to create your masterpiece. I noted you used the drive train from an LGB 2017 with powered tender. 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Michael Glavin on 25 May 2010 10:08 PM 
Mik, 
... I did'nt follow the original thread please share with us what was used to create your masterpiece. ...

Regards, 
Michael BILL OF MATERIALS
1 LGB 2020 power brick with cylinders
1 LGB 2017D power brick with cylinders
all weights from both units

3 Delton c-16 boiler shells
1 Delton c-16 smokebox with straight stack
1 Delton c-16 firebox
1 Delton c-16 walkway
1 Delton c-16 cab w/ roof and 'steel' side panels
1 Delton c-16 bottom plate
1 Delton c-16 pony truck casting
1 Bachmann ten wheeler pilot wheelset
1 LGB trailing truck of indeterminate origin
1 power reverser from a ? 

1 LGB 69232 tender from 2-4-0 (less sound boards) 

2 1/4" blind nuts and bolts
4 1/4" flat washers
4 1/4" copper refrigeration ells (these things are rather expensive and hard to find)
1 1" pvc pipe cap
1 3/4" copper pipe cap
1 1/2" pvc pipe cap
1 Bachmann Annie dynamo
2 Ozark Baldwin builder's plates modified from 1872 to 1918
2 Ozark smokebox cleanouts
4 Ozark boiler steps
4 Ozark boiler cleanouts
1 Ozark backhead throttle modified for boiler top mounting
1 Ozark Johnson Bar
4 Ozark drifting valves
4 Ozark loco springs
2 plastic B-mann 0-4-0 loco springs 

8 Ozark loco brake shoes w/ hangers
8 Ozark handrail stanchions
1 Ozark loco bell kit

5 Ozark 'main shut off' valves 

1 Ozark water column and try cock set
1 Ozark butterfly firebox door
1 Ozark 'working roof hatch' kit 

1 Aristo toolbox from c-16 tender 

1 Trackside Details chime whistle
2 Ozark pop valves (one of each size)
1 Buddy L smokebox door
2 Headlights from LGB 2020 

A bunch of basswood, brass wire and Plastruct
1 LGB air pump from 2020

1 Bachmann Annie air pump
2 Trackside Details injectors 

1 Pilot (cowcatcher) from a Scientific 2-6-2

4 Sm Tubes of super glue
2 Sm tubes of Welder brand contact cement

2# lead fishing sinkers

1 LGB engineer figure from 2017
1 Just Plain Folks fireman
1 B'mann coal shvel
1 dime store dog
1 set of 1/2" scale elk antlers

2 Ozark water bags 


And a bunch of other things I've probably forgotten....

Please DON'T add up the total for all the jewelry, or at least don't tell me if you do...I don't WANT to know! It was bought over several months so I wouldn't have to choke.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mik, 

Wow, that's a very complete list, thanks for sharing. Its amazing how many little trinkets are consumed to dress up our ladies. 

Michael


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I like it! Very well proportioned. Given the blockiness of the LGB 0-4-0 drive units, using them in an articulated without the front looking massive is a good trick. (That, and I'm partial to the green boiler jacket.  ) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

... oh, and add 6 Ozark boiler steps to that list....

Thanks to everybody who said nice things.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks for posting Mik. 

I've been eyeing up a 2-4-4-2 Alco Mallet that made it to NZ as a possible model candidate - I think you have given me the kick in the you know what to get going.. 

I need to find your earlier thread - how long ago roughly? 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wigginsn on 28 May 2010 12:41 AM 
..... - how long ago roughly? 

Cheers 
Neil about 13 months from conception - like mating elephants or something! If you do the NZ Alco you can use a power tender for 12 wheel drive. I built that tender, then decided to put it behind my 2017 instead....


I finally found the original threads---
Model Making Forum/Topic: command performance. Anybody got junker 0-4-0s?[/b]

Model Making Forum/Topic: Stainz Mallet - FINALLY more progress pix![/b]


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for those links Mik. 

Yep, thats the Alco I'm looking at, TTT #7 - Its still in storage at Glenbrook but I believe funds have been approved for restoration to start next year. Heading up there in Sept to take a bunch of photos. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I like that engine. You Did a good job.


----------

